# VMWare Server Landschaft mit Router



## Omlett (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir auf meinem Rechner ein virtuelles Netzwerk aufbauen, das einen Router enthält.
Als Basis nehme ich Debian 5.
Zentral habe ich einen Router, der sich mit meinem Hostsystem ein Netzwerkinterface teilt.
hinter diesen Router möchte ich natürlich noch einen(später mehrere) Server laufen lassen.
Um das mal eben Bildlich darzustellen:


Hostsystem                             |=| physikalische Netzwerkkarte (Hostsystem)
                                           ____ | ___________
Gastsystem(Router)          1. |=| ---2.|=|                1.virt.Interf. (IP:192.168.0.3)     2.virt. Interf. (IP:192.168.192.1)
                                                                  |
Gastsystem(Server)                            |=|                   virt.Interf. (IP:192.168.192.2)



Ich denke mal mein Problem liegt beim einstellen des Rountings bzw der virtuellen Interfaces.
Den Router hab ich in VMWare mit Bridged Networking eingetragen.
Von dort aus gibt es auch keine Problem zum Beispiel ins Internet zu kommen(ping http://www.google.de)

Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich den Server eintragen soll (bridge/NAT/Host-only/Custom?)
Als Gateway dient hier sicherlich mein 2. virtuelles Interface  am Router. Aber wie routet man von dort aus weiter?
Leider funktioniert schon das Pingen von Server zu Router nicht.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Werden weitere Infos benötigt?

Gruß
Philipp

Hat leider meine Formatierung zum eigentlichen Netzwerkaufbau nicht übernommen, deswegen hier nochmal:



Hostsystem..............................|=| .............................physikalische Netzwerkkarte (Hostsystem)
.......................................... ____ | ___________.....
Gastsystem(Router)..........1. |=| ---2.|=| ..................1.virt.Interf. (IP:192.168.0.3)     2.virt. Interf. (IP:192.168.192.1)
..................................................................|....................
Gastsystem(Server)............................|=|..................... virt.Interf. (IP:192.168.192.2)


----------

